# Getting new breeding stock tomorrow!



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Tommorow I am getting a Trio of Red Velvet Swordtails, A Trio of Endlers, and 20 Assasin snails. My plan is to breed these for fun and possibly end up selling some here and there on aquabid. 

I am just excited and can't wait to get started so thought I would share! *w3


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Love Endlers. Look forward to pics.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are some photos!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Speckled Blue Platy? Middle pic?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Speckled Blue Platy? Middle pic?


Whatever it is, I call dibs on some of its kids


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a speckled blue moon 

Gizmo. He has a brother just like him that just had it's momma drop about 30 fry


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Let me know when they're old/tough enough to ship and I'll buy four of them, 2 males and 2 females.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

The endler already dropped a batch of fry!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

cool, your going to have hundreds in no time!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Saweeeet! lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Platies take a full year to get full grown. They are old enough to reproduce in about the 4-month range.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Platies take a full year to get full grown. They are old enough to reproduce in about the 4-month range.


I have noticed that they a SUPER slow growing once they get to the semi adult phase.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

FAIRCHILD said:


> I have noticed that they a SUPER slow growing once they get to the semi adult phase.


Yep. I have some semi-adult Platies (20-30) that are about 7 months old.


----------

